# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Kickstarter Update #7 - Sneak Peak into Peachy Printer Smart Phone App

## Eddie

*Hey Backers!*

We are extremely excited to tell you that we've got a head start on our Smartphone App! The ever-generous folks over at 52 Apps started development of a Peachy Printer app for Android and iOS. Check out the video below to get a sneak peak!




*This is all thanks to...*

The 52apps Team who contacted us and offered to start working on our app for smartphone users on their own time. Why? They said they simply loved the project, wanted to see it become a great success, and offered to do anything they could to take it to the next level. We were completely impressed that within only days, 52apps sent us a great looking prototype app. They've provided a wonderful service by working closely with us during the development process. They gained a clear understanding of the project and came up with many innovative solutions within the app all on their own. Furthermore, the 52apps Team completely understands our projects freedom respecting goals and has released the core source-code of this app to us so that we can share it with the community when its ready.
The 52apps Team has not asked Peachy for a single penny in return for their efforts, in fact they didn't even mention cross promotion or ask us to tell you about them! Although, after their wonderful service and gift to the Peachy community it is really the least we can do! We'd like to give a huge thanks to the 52apps Team  :Smile: 
*A Little More About the App Please?*

As you've seen from the video, our app is being developed for both Android and iOS. We have not yet printed with the app, but we are planning to do that early next week, so expect another update at that point. Some of you have been asking about the combined mic/audio jack that's used on mobile devices and Macs: This can be taken care of with a splitter cable, however the 52apps Team came up with a few innovative workarounds should you have any issues with your devices mic input. These new methods include:
- Drip calculation (tap the button trying to match the drip rate, the software then calculates the average time between taps)
- Time expression entry (enter a mathematical expression that describes the drip rates’ change over the duration of the print)
- Manual time entry (enter a specific time between drips)
At this point, we can't tell you a whole lot more! Our App is in it's earliest stages of development, so we ask for your patience in waiting for all the awesome details. We were too excited to keep it a secret!
*How is that impressive print coming?*

We are pleased to tell you our engineers have made some major headway on the software! Our goal is to post an update of a more detailed print before the end of the campaign, and currently we're on track  :Smile: 
Thanks for the astounding amount of support!
Until next time,
The Peachy Printer Team.

----------


## Sinistros

To be honest, I don`t care much about this update. I would like to see new prinings with better results.

----------

